# Unlock i phone



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Guys I need my partners iPhone 4 unlocked so it can take a new UAE sim card, any suggestions where and who will do it?? I live in the green so closer the better

Thanks so much


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Go to Satwa and walk 10 metres in any direction.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

craignewcastle said:


> Guys I need my partners iPhone 4 unlocked so it can take a new UAE sim card, any suggestions where and who will do it?? I live in the green so closer the better
> 
> Thanks so much


Do an online search on how to unlock the iphone 4. You will need to know the baseband and firmware that is currently running. Most of the time the phones are easily unlocked.


----------



## Amirtx (Sep 5, 2011)

Wait a few days for the IOS 5 jailbreak/unlock. I have a hardware unlock now that is tethered, so it's not that great.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You`ll find places that can do it in any Mall so i`m sure the small Mall in the Greens will have a stall or shop where you can get it done. It will be cheaper in Satwa or Bur Dubai but less hassle to get it done at the Mall.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

AL Ain Centre (bur dubai) or any where in deira (opp. Hyatt Regency)... near bus station

try ibn e batutta mall


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

Same with my galexy i been to emerites mall and dubi mall n i cant get it unlocked


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

laurencree said:


> Same with my galexy i been to emerites mall and dubi mall n i cant get it unlocked


Snap! Been to every mall and no joy! Been told to go near emirates mall there is a place! Frustrating as hell.. Thought there would be somewhere near tecom or greens but doesn't look like it


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Amirtx said:


> Wait a few days for the IOS 5 jailbreak/unlock. I have a hardware unlock now that is tethered, so it's not that great.


The OP may or may not have iOS 5 on his/her iPhone 4. If he/she never updated the firmware then the firmware/baseband used might be un-lockable without being tethered. 



laurencree said:


> Same with my galexy i been to emerites mall and dubi mall n i cant get it unlocked


What phone do you have? I heard that Samsung is not providing carriers the codes so you have to pay for the device to be unlocked. I paid to get my Galaxy S2 Skyrocket unlocked for use here....


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Quick Google search yielded this.... LINK 

Hope you get the device unlocked.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

try computer street in bur dubai


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Computer Plaza in Bur Dubai will unlock anything and everything for a price.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

It's a iPhone 4 with the latest firmware and modem software!! I've hunted high and low and no one has the stable software to unlock it yet!! Looks like I better hold on a month or two.

What a bugga


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> The OP may or may not have iOS 5 on his/her iPhone 4. If he/she never updated the firmware then the firmware/baseband used might be un-lockable without being tethered.
> 
> What phone do you have? I heard that Samsung is not providing carriers the codes so you have to pay for the device to be unlocked. I paid to get my Galaxy S2 Skyrocket unlocked for use here....


Samsung galexy s 2 yer i dont mind paying just want someone to do.it lol


----------



## gregkobe (Feb 19, 2012)

craignewcastle said:


> It's a iPhone 4 with the latest firmware and modem software!! I've hunted high and low and no one has the stable software to unlock it yet!! Looks like I better hold on a month or two.
> 
> What a bugga


Exactly the same situation for me. I have what may as well be an iPod Touch now until the hackers work their magic and allow me to add a Dubai SIM.

Even more cheeky that I bought the phone and it wasn't part of my O2 contract! I should be able to use it with whichever network I chose surely!

Oh well


----------



## jarvo (Jan 8, 2012)

Apparently you can ask your UK network to unlock your iPhone, I am trying it with Orange, I've heard that for £20 they will send a code to unlock it through iTunes or something?

I've emailed, will see what their response is


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

jarvo said:


> Apparently you can ask your UK network to unlock your iPhone, I am trying it with Orange, I've heard that for £20 they will send a code to unlock it through iTunes or something?
> 
> I've emailed, will see what their response is


Are you talking about THIS?

I haven't heard of any success and/or user reviews, so doubt the service works, but if you can do it, then awesome.


I am sure the Dev teams have produced something for the Iphone 4. But what I suggest you do is to stop updating the phone. There has been a unlock for the iPhone4 for a while, if you keep updating then you are making it more and more difficult. 

You should do a search for the Version (iOS) you have and the Modem Firmware (baseband). Results should come up and I think there is in fact an unlock for iOS 5.0.1.... Good Luck.


----------



## jarvo (Jan 8, 2012)

jarvo said:


> Apparently you can ask your UK network to unlock your iPhone, I am trying it with Orange, I've heard that for £20 they will send a code to unlock it through iTunes or something?
> 
> I've emailed, will see what their response is


While googling where to unlock phones in Jumeirah for a friend, ran across this thread and my old post!

I did finally get my iPhone unlocked through Orange - about a month ago!!

Orange really messed me around on this, I had to call them 3 times!

First call (Feb 12) - will be sorted in 30 days, cost will be added to next month's bill

Second call (Mar 12) - they have no record of my request, but they will definitely do it this time - please wait another 30 days, and we'll still charge you £20 for the privilage

Third call (May 12) - again, still no record of my request, despite the previous guy's insistence he would sort it out!! They will put through an "urgent" request to Apple (15 days wait being "urgent") and they won't charge me...

So finally, about 9 days after the third call, they sent me the email with the instructions and I was able to unlock my iPhone - about 3 months too late!

What a palava 

But glad I'm now able to use my iPhone with a local sim :clap2:


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

Did my 3GS running iOS5 at Computer Plaza when I got here, I think it cost me about 140Dhs.

Be warned (as I wasn't) that at the time there was no iOS5 break, so they rolled it back to iOS4.1. In an attempt to restore the clever/dumb balance I then tried to update it to iOS5 and royally pickled it.

So a jailbroken iPhone can run iOS5 now? Might look in to that.


----------



## ccd (Mar 27, 2012)

I was with O2 in the UK, had mine unlocked a week ago, no cost and pretty easy - took about 5 days to get the unlock code; FAQ's on their site (sorry can't post URL's yet)


----------



## jarvo (Jan 8, 2012)

ccd said:


> I was with O2 in the UK, had mine unlocked a week ago, no cost and pretty easy - took about 5 days to get the unlock code; FAQ's on their site (sorry can't post URL's yet)


Yeah, O2 and Vodafone have the most user friendly systems to get phones unlocked, just fill in an online form and more often than not, 24 hours later you get the code...

I asked Orange why O2 and Vodafone were able to do this, but not Orange, and they said it is "something they are looking at"

Sure...


----------



## angel Bronson (Jul 12, 2012)

*unlocking iphone 4s*

I am coming to Dubai to work on Tuesday... I have an iphone 4s, should I get it "jail Broke" here before coming over? I am a bit of a technophobe so have no clue 

Angel


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

angel Bronson said:


> I am coming to Dubai to work on Tuesday... I have an iphone 4s, should I get it "jail Broke" here before coming over? I am a bit of a technophobe so have no clue
> 
> Angel


Maybe ur phone is factory unlocked already which no need to jailbreak it. Anyways here in Dubai lots of shops which it unlock iPhones for few dirhams...


----------



## bnanny (Jul 10, 2012)

does an iPhone 4s work on wifi? apparently my carrier has the phone perm locked so changing the sim card won't even work. just wondering if anyone else had a similar situation and why they did. thanks!!!


----------



## tech_girl (Oct 9, 2011)

bnanny said:


> does an iPhone 4s work on wifi? apparently my carrier has the phone perm locked so changing the sim card won't even work. just wondering if anyone else had a similar situation and why they did. thanks!!!


You can access internet via wireless networks. It has nothing to do with carrier lock. However accessing internet via data will be an issue if you are locked to a carrier.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

angel Bronson said:


> I am coming to Dubai to work on Tuesday... I have an iphone 4s, should I get it "jail Broke" here before coming over? I am a bit of a technophobe so have no clue
> 
> Angel


Jailbroke and unlocked are two different things, you want your phone to be unlocked.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

XDoodlebugger said:


> Jailbroke and unlocked are two different things, you want your phone to be unlocked.


To expand on the above...

If your carrier would unlock the phone for you (i.e. you have remained for the contract duration, and now moving), then you don't need to jailbreak. Just try to get the unlock code from the carrier and follow instructions to enter, then your phone will become factory-unlocked and could be used with any SIM around the world.

If your carrier would NOT unlock the phone for you, then you will need to jailbreak the phone first then unlock. To do so, you could a) pay someone to do it for you, or b) do it yourself by following on-line instructions.

Caveat:

- Some companies (like mine) will detect if the phone is jail-broken and will not allowed access to company email server. That means I can't use a jail-broken phone to do company email, but will be able to do everything else.

- whenever Apple updates their software version, you will need to wait for the jail-break software to be updated before upgrade to the new Apple software version or your phone will become locked again.

For example, this is one of the reasons why people would pay $US1,000 for a factory unlock phone instead of paying $US200 for a locked phone with AT&T - if they travel overseas a lot and could benefit from using local SIM's.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

ccr said:


> To expand on the above...
> 
> If your carrier would unlock the phone for you (i.e. you have remained for the contract duration, and now moving), then you don't need to jailbreak. Just try to get the unlock code from the carrier and follow instructions to enter, then your phone will become factory-unlocked and could be used with any SIM around the world.
> 
> ...


I had an AT&T 3G iPhone when I first came over and made the mistake of thinking because it is jailbroke it was unlocked, wrong. But I contacted AT&T and they gave me the unlock procedure which never did work but did put a new version of firmware on my phone and undid the jailbreak (I think because I never could get a decent internet connection).

I walked into a mobile phone store in Sharjah and asked if they could unlock, nope, and no one could they said. I walked into the mobile phone store next to them and they had it unlocked in 10 minutes.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

XDoodlebugger said:


> I walked into a mobile phone store in Sharjah and asked if they could unlock, nope, and no one could they said. I walked into the mobile phone store next to them and they had it unlocked in 10 minutes.


For sure...

Once you have spent the time to understand the (free) jailbreak & unlock procedures the first time, it is VERY simple to repeat.

The process is getting very easy and "automated" lately, just need to choose one of the many free jail-break options. Then unlock is very straight forward as well.

It was easier for me to spend the time on-line to figure out what to do than to drive to Sharjah, find a place to park and deal with the right shops...


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

ccr said:


> For sure...
> 
> Once you have spent the time to understand the (free) jailbreak & unlock procedures the first time, it is VERY simple to repeat.
> 
> ...


One thing though is that they did not jailbreak it, and it's not jailbroken now. They just unlocked it.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

XDoodlebugger said:


> One thing though is that they did not jailbreak it, and it's not jailbroken now. They just unlocked it.


Advice already obsoleted... 

The last time I did the jailbreak and unlock was Summer '11, so I guess much better processes are now available. Thanks for the info.


----------

